# A box with 7 new paphs



## Ayreon (Feb 28, 2008)

e-bay was good to me 

*In the back*
Paph parishii
Paph lowii
Paph another parishii

*front*
Paph hangianum x malipoense (got this one for free)
Paph armeniacum x vietnamense
Paph hangianum x vietnamense
Paph hangianum x bellatulum (in bud)
Amesiella philippinense (in bud)


----------



## Elena (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh, looks great, nice haul.

Can I ask, are they from Popow? I won a couple of things from him in the past and his plants are great. Very healthy.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 28, 2008)

Christmas time in February....nice haul


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes Elena, you are right


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> Paph hangianum x malipoense (got this one for free)
> Paph hangianum x vietnamense
> Paph hangianum x bellatulum (in bud)


:viking: We'll be right over. What did you say your address is? Nice acquisitions!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice variety! Plants look healthy!


----------



## arcticshaun (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm jealous, that's a nice selection of healthy plants.

Shaun


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> Paph hangianum x malipoense (got this one for free)
> Paph armeniacum x vietnamense
> Paph hangianum x vietnamense
> Paph hangianum x bellatulum (in bud)
> Amesiella philippinense (in bud)



Ayreon 
Beautifully & lushy green. Great choice of parvies
By the way, Eric, you know where the pot of gold isoke:
L'endroit pour acheter les orchidees rares:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes Hien, but I don't know if I can get those hybrids yet. If so I will have them soon.


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yes Hien, but I don't know if I can get those hybrids yet. If so I will have them soon.



Oh, how I wish for the beautiful old days of the GNYOS shows.
Why do they have to kill it.:sob:


----------



## toddybear (Feb 29, 2008)

Ebay is not THAT good in Canada! I won a couple of so-called BS Phrags and they were only seedlings!

I hope the orchid vendors in Canada get some of those hangianum crosses this year. Those look great!


----------



## Berrak (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea - Popow has great plants. And many he sells are blooming size.
Congratulation Mattias.

I have looked at some paphs recently - but I did not bid.
I will wait until after comming summer.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope to see your hangianum x bellatulum bloom posted.
Paph hangianum x vietnamense is gonna be superb


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 29, 2008)

I promise to post a pic of the hang x bell... Hopefully the journey to Sweden wasn't too cold for the bud.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 29, 2008)

They look really nice, for sure. I'm excited to see those parvis bloom out especially.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul!! Those hangianum cross are mouth watering!:drool:

Ramon


----------

